# Could you help a WWII vet with a place to hunt?



## thisusernamevalid (Sep 14, 2013)

It was suggested I post this here. 

Dad is 95 years old and has expressed an interest to get out and hunt again. He was never a deer hunter, but grew up hunting small game. Understanding his age and limited mobility, squirrel hunting would be the ticket. 

He is not handicapped and does not qualify as a disabled person under the DNR's description, so that's out. 

Dad is in Belleville. I need to find private property that is relatively close, say Chelsea, Adrian, Jackson, Monroe County, Washthenaw, Fenton, Brighton, etc. It needs to have a two-track so I can drive him in. Once in the woods I can get him off the road 30-40 feet or so and he can sit in a chair provided the ground is relatively flat and clear. 

I would prefer permission for Dad, myself, and my son and son in-law. I can't imagine a much finer thing than getting us all out in the woods together. It'd probably be our one opportunity to have three generations hunt. If not, then at least Dad and me. 

This does not need to be an unlimited access, season-long type thing. If I could get him out once or twice that'd be fine. 

I am hoping that someone out there has a piece of property as described. I would be happy to come out to view the property and clear a path for him to walk ahead of time. I can pay a small amount for the priveledge if need be. 

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## downrange (Dec 25, 2010)

PM sent. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## thisusernamevalid (Sep 14, 2013)

downrange said:


> PM sent.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


And returned!


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

thisusernamevalid said:


> It was suggested I post this here.
> 
> Dad is 95 years old and has expressed an interest to get out and hunt again. He was never a deer hunter, but grew up hunting small game. Understanding his age and limited mobility, squirrel hunting would be the ticket.
> 
> ...


 squirrel might be nice for him, also concider turkey or goose hunting. he can sit comfortably in a blind while enjoying some fun hunting. and you might want to invest in a dive hunting trip for him. a great form of hunting for those with limited mobility , or much like myself,,, vast amounts of experiance. ( older guys)
this is one of the reasons we need dove hunting in michigan.
and tell him from me, happy trails buckaroo.


----------



## thisusernamevalid (Sep 14, 2013)

A big thanks to downrange and his mom and dad for hosting us this weekend past. It's people like you that make the world a little better. Dad had a great time! 

Enjoy deer camp with RC... :lol:


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Camp Liberty will have plenty of contacts to accommodate your WW2 Veteran. The link I posted will take you to the webpage. From there contact Rick Briggs, Retired Airforce Major. There are many events planned with numerous groups through out the southern part of the State.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

If you have a problem contacting Rick Briggs from Camp Liberty, let me know, I can contact him myself on your behalf. 

Also if you would be interested in a Pheasant Hunt let me know, I can get you in contact with a great accomodating hunting preserve.


----------

